# 40,000 mile spark plug change?



## Billyou812 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just had my 30,000 mile oil change and check up and they made me aware that at 40,000 miles I will need a spark plug change. Is this typical? I've never had a car that required that in the past. Hopefully some of you tech savvy people can help me understand this.


----------



## Billyou812 (Jan 5, 2013)

Btw its a 2012 2.5


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I change mine every 25k. But I'm just retarded like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Billyou812 said:


> I just had my 30,000 mile oil change and check up and they made me aware that at 40,000 miles I will need a spark plug change. Is this typical? I've never had a car that required that in the past. Hopefully some of you tech savvy people can help me understand this.


Just had my wife's 30k + mile 2011 Golf 2.5 at the dealer for an oil change and they printed out the upcoming 40k service while I was there. It did include a spark plug change, cabin air filter and a couple of other things.

I'd say check your owners manual to verify.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

I did the 40K on my 2012 Beetle with a 2.5...the dealer replaced the plugs...I also thought that was a little soon considering my last 2 Fords went 100K between plug changes...and before I had the plugs replaced the car ran fine...same after they replaced the plugs as well...I saw a youtube video on replacing the plugs and it has gotten more complex, like other car things...I also noticed a 50K transmission fluid change is required, also a little more frequent than the Fords...I just write it off as a VW thing...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Westhigh76 said:


> I did the 40K on my 2012 Beetle with a 2.5...the dealer replaced the plugs...I also thought that was a little soon considering my last 2 Fords went 100K between plug changes...and before I had the plugs replaced it was running...so it was after they replaced the plugs as well...I saw a youtube video on replacing the plugs and it has gotten more complex, like other car things...I also noticed a 50K transmission fluid change is required, also a little more frequent than the Fords...I just write it off as a VW thing...


The newer cars have Direct injection which is more efficient however it is also more prone to carbon build up so changing the spark plugs prior to a 100k is cheap insurance that
you don't need major head cleaning later. Spark plugs are cheap. I change mine once a year regardless of mileage. Takes about 15 minutes. Do it yourself and don't get ripped off by the dealer.


----------



## Billyou812 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it!


----------

